# Top Local Juice 2016 - Consultation



## Andre (22/2/16)

Following on from @Tom's great initiative in 2014, bearing in mind that we now have a far greater supply of locally made juices, maybe the time has come to see how they stack up for members.

*This thread is for your thoughts and recommendations on the process*. *No nominations as yet please.*

As previously, we shall have a nominations phase. Each member will be able to nominate a maximum of 3 juices per category. At the end of this stage, I shall tally up all nominations and create a shortlist of a maximum of 10 juices per category. Then we shall go to the voting stage, whereafter the top 3 juices in each category will be announced.

Suggested categories are:

Fruit
Dessert / Nuts / Candy
Menthol and Mint
Tobacco
Coffee
A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits.

Maybe the mods/admins can change the name of this forum to just "Top E-Liquid" without a date. And change the tagline accordingly.

Looking forward to your inputs *before* we start the nominations phase.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Fruit - XXX
> Dessert - Debbie Does Donuts
> Menthol - XXX
> Tobacco - No Thanks
> Coffee - Nothing to blow my mind yet!


Thank you, but were are not at the nominations phase yet. Hold those for when we get there please.


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you, but were are not at the nominations phase yet. Hold those for when we get there please.


Haha! Oh right! The process sounded so polished I just went for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (22/2/16)

Fruit - XXX , Skyblue Melons
Dessert / Nuts / Candy - DDD , Skyblue Nillas custard
Menthol and Mint - XXX
Tobacco - Vm4 
Coffee - Frappe Milk labs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

shabbar said:


> Fruit - XXX , Skyblue Melons
> Dessert / Nuts / Candy - DDD , Skyblue Nillas custard
> Menthol and Mint - XXX
> Tobacco - Vm4
> Coffee - Frappe Milk labs


@shabbar reads about as well as I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Nothing to add... ready to nominate when you are ready... thanks for doing this @Andre! It's a ton of work!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## shabbar (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you, but were are not at the nominations phase yet. Hold those for when we get there please.



oops


----------



## shabbar (22/2/16)

monkey see monkey do @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/16)

Boy oh boy some categories are going to be hotly contested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/2/16)

@Andre great initiative! Will it be again international and local? I cant nominate any local juices anymore, have been too long away now


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Tom said:


> @Andre great initiative! Will it be again international and local? I cant nominate any local juices anymore, have been too long away now


Thanks @Tom - easy now by just following your template. Only locally made at this stage. Maybe international later on.


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Firstly thank you @Andre - this will be a lot of work.

Also nothing to add, the bases seem covered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/2/16)

Is there way to follow a thread without commenting


----------



## wiesbang (22/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Is there way to follow a thread without commenting


In tapatalk 
Top right there is a + in a circle. Click that


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/2/16)

Top right
Found it on the site, Thanx. Eyes if you use them wondrous things happen.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Gotta have a pastry category... so it can inspire more pastry vapes to be made. They are my favorite. And Candy in its own category apart from Desserts and Nuts. Desserts arent guaranteed sweet but sweeties need to pull off sweet without being garish. Different challenges to a mixologist but thats just my opinion...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Gotta have a pastry category... so it can inspire more pastry vapes to be made. They are my favorite. And Candy in its own category apart from Desserts and Nuts. Desserts arent guaranteed sweet but sweeties need to pull off sweet without being garish. Different challenges to a mixologist but thats just my opinion...



I would also prefer pastry/ bakery away from desserts.


----------



## Pixstar (22/2/16)

Just a thought on the nomination process thread. Perhaps we could only list each category and relevant product and leave out all comments, this will make it easier for you to collate this info and also make it easier to follow..?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Gotta have a pastry category... so it can inspire more pastry vapes to be made. They are my favorite. And Candy in its own category apart from Desserts and Nuts. Desserts arent guaranteed sweet but sweeties need to pull off sweet without being garish. Different challenges to a mixologist but thats just my opinion...





rogue zombie said:


> I would also prefer pastry/ bakery away from desserts.


Ok, that sounds reasonable. Define pastry/bakery for me please? Would that be a type of dessert juice? Would it include cereal juices? Biscuit, cake, cookie, etc would also fall under this?

Candy, I think @Lord Vetinari, would probably not as easy to pin down. Maybe we should leave it under the general dessert category for the time being? What do others feel?

Vendors/juice masters are also welcome to comment in this thread please. @method1, @Mike, @BumbleBee and others if you please.


----------



## Mike (22/2/16)

There's a massive amount of competition for fruits and desserts. Then there are progressively less options as for mint, tobacco and then coffee. I'm gonna avoid these threads either way


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Just a thought on the nomination process thread. Perhaps we could only list each category and relevant product and leave out all comments, this will make it easier for you to collate this info and also make it easier to follow..?


The idea is to have a nominations thread for each category. I agree we should keep it as clean as possible, but I would not like to not all allow comments at all - someone might have a legitimate question and I also would not like the members not to have fun in the process. 

And whilst you are offering - you could, at the end of the process, help me tally the nominations as a double check to make sure we get it correct? The vote will be easy as the polls will be visible to all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Mike said:


> There's a massive amount of competition for fruits and desserts. Then there are progressively less options as for mint, tobacco and then coffee. I'm gonna avoid these threads either way


Coward. No, just joking - I respect that - feel free to lurk!


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

This looks very interesting. Just a brain-fart: Anyway we can have a retailer vote side by side. Might be interesting to see what sells vs. what we consumers consider the best ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> This looks very interesting. Just a brain-fart: Anyway we can have a retailer vote side by side. Might be interesting to see what sells vs. what we consumers consider the best ?


Vendors are free to nominate. As far as I can remember they did not during the last round. And they are also free to vote, which of course they must - no doubt they will vote with their conscience!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

Should the results be publicly visible just in terms of totals, or to the level of who voted for what ?
Just thinking along the lines of maximum participation, that vendors as vapers should / could also perhaps give their input.

If Vendor A votes for a Juice from Vendor B, then Vendor C might think he/she is knob. If Vendor A perhaps votes for his own juice instead because of an honest opinion, we ALL might think he/she is a knob.
Just saying


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Should the results be publicly visible just in terms of totals, or to the level of who voted for what ?
> Just thinking along the lines of maximum participation, that vendors as vapers should / could also perhaps give their input.
> 
> If Vendor A votes for a Juice from Vendor B, then Vendor C might think he/she is knob. If Vendor A perhaps votes for his own juice instead because of an honest opinion, we ALL might think he/she is a knob.
> Just saying


I agree, vendors should vote. Votes will only be visible as a total as far as I know - like all our polls thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/16)

Oom @Andre bakery would be donuts, cinnamon roll I'm not sure if we have alot of cakey things locally. I could be wrong.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

I think we need to break up the dessert/nut/candy category, I think as it stands the majority of juices out there will fall into this category.

Maybe expand on the coffee category to include other beverages like teas, colas, shakes etc. Pina Colada for example, is it a fruit or a beverage?

Hang on....

if we go on like this we will have 100 categories. Do we even need categories at this stage? Why not just have everyone nominate their 3 or 5 favourites? Are categories really necessary?

Eg, I think it's pretty obvious who will win the Menthol/Mint. And how many juicists make tobaccos. Eliminating categories levels the playing field and gives everyone a fighting chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

@Andre , firstly a BIG THANK YOU for starting this and getting the ball rolling.
I don't see anything missing at this point.
I also agree that local juices should be the ones we focus on at this stage.

You have my full backing .....
Will support this from an Admin/Mod perspective as much as possible...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks @Tom - easy now by just following your template. Only locally made at this stage. Maybe international later on.


yeah, I can understand that as the local juices have become even more sophisticated since. I will follow this still, and will look out for good juices for my next visit to SA. International juices are plenty available here anyways.
I am sure that this time around you will have much more counting to do 

The whole 2014 Poll was actually quite enjoyable to me, I am sure you will enjoy that as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ok, that sounds reasonable. Define pastry/bakery for me please? Would that be a type of dessert juice? Would it include cereal juices? Biscuit, cake, cookie, etc would also fall under this?



In my mind, bakery or pastry is anything (in reality) that would be baked and made from flour - so pie, donuts, cakes etc. eaten anytime.

Then desserts are more custard, creams etc. after dinner.
I'm not totally sure there is enough to separate them, but to me a custard competing with a donut is a little off.

Lol, cereals - don't know. It's neither a pastry or dessert, but again is there enough of them out there?

Sorry I'm spitballing rather than providing actual solution. But it's food for thought. 

At the end of the day what I'd really like to see above all, is plenty of entries completing in each category we decide on. Not like 3 juices competing for one title. So if that means joining categories, then that would be best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)

My 2c. I quite like how Drew categorizes the Recipes on the Valley Vapour website; i.e.

Dessert (eg. Custard)
Drink (eg. Coffee, Lemonade, Ice Tea)
Fruity (eg. Apple)
Sweet (eg. Cotton Candy)
Mint/menthol (eg. Mint Candy)
Tobacco/NET
Other (eg. Bacon Pizza lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Ok, that sounds reasonable. Define pastry/bakery for me please? Would that be a type of dessert juice? Would it include cereal juices? Biscuit, cake, cookie, etc would also fall under this?
> 
> Candy, I think @Lord Vetinari, would probably not as easy to pin down. Maybe we should leave it under the general dessert category for the time being? What do others feel?
> 
> Vendors/juice masters are also welcome to comment in this thread please. @method1, @Mike, @BumbleBee and others if you please.


Whoa you have me a little stumped. My taste buds do just fine when it comes to defining stuff but I am finding it difficult to explain without naming juices. I guess to name foreign ones by means of example is OK. Like Jelly by Twonk. And the new one by Rocket Sheep. They all have a warm dough-ey ness that just rocks. Beard also have a cinnamon pastry one cant remember the number. 
Yessir I did go and open my mouth too soon lol. Id say the Pastry/Baked juices could be either Dessert OR Breakfast depending on what spin was put on it. But they group together well as 'pastry'...


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/16)

From my side I support the original format @Andre suggested. Seems straightforward enough and I can put some names to each category without thinking twice for what its worth

Maybe an overall category can be added though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> The idea is to have a nominations thread for each category. I agree we should keep it as clean as possible, but I would not like to not all allow comments at all - someone might have a legitimate question and I also would not like the members not to have fun in the process.
> 
> And whilst you are offering - you could, at the end of the process, help me tally the nominations as a double check to make sure we get it correct? The vote will be easy as the polls will be visible to all.


Glad to help, just shout!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

All I know is my juice budget is going to have to grow a little I am definitely trying all final nominees that I havent yet. Should be quite a number I havent been vaping all THAT long at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

@BumbleBee 

Imo we need categories.

If not for any other reason, for reference. Say a newbie comes looking for the best menthol, they can peruse through that particular category to find a bunch of great menthols, all in one place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

My suggestion would be:

Tobacco/ NET
Pastry/ Bakery
Desserts (custards, creams etc)
Drinks (anything liquid)
Mint/ Menthol
Fruits
Other (flowery, candy etc.) - there's probably not enough sweets etc, so throw them together to give them competition.
Breakfasts (I had a look, and there's actually a whole bunch of local ones. You could even put yoghurt here)

My 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (22/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Yes we need categories.
> 
> If not for any other reason, for reference. Say a newbie comes looking for the best menthol, they can peruse through that particular category to find a bunch of great menthols, all in one place.






huh? never posted that...


----------



## method1 (22/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> My suggestion would be:
> 
> Tobacco/ NET
> Pastry/ Bakery
> ...



But then where will my minty flowery chocolate tobacco custard grape whiskey breakfast donut fit in?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Tom said:


> View attachment 46464
> 
> 
> huh? never posted that...



Weird, I was quoting @BumbleBee


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

method1 said:


> But then where will my minty flowery chocolate tobacco custard grape whiskey breakfast donut fit in?



Lmao... 

THAT will be in a barf bag, I'm guessing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Weird, I was quoting @BumbleBee


We're looking into it, seems there is a quote glitch

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Thanks everyone for putting your thinking caps on (except @method1 of course) and throwing some ideas around. Keep them coming, Shall make a final call (for better or for worse) as soon as I feel we have given ample opportunity for inputs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

method1 said:


> But then where will my minty flowery chocolate tobacco custard grape whiskey breakfast donut fit in?


"Recipes conceived on acid" was my first thought. Mind you without the mint and with hibiscus as the flower that actually looks GREAT. Chocolate, tobacco raisins/sultanas and whiskey with a hint of hibiscus. Come ONNNNN that will be lovely! Do it. I will test drive it. Sounds more exotic than crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/16)

@Andre
I think your initial catagories were spot on maybe add a category breakfast
We're cereals and pastry will fall under
And for drink flavours ie.. coffee,tea,cola,milkshake 
Have 2 catagories.
Cold drinks
Hot drinks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Oh it's going to be good. I sound like a broken record, but my word do we have some outstanding local juices nowadays.

I've had three different local gems today, and all of them were outstanding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Following on from @Tom's great initiative in 2014, bearing in mind that we now have a far greater supply of locally made juices, maybe the time has come to see how they stack up for members.
> 
> *This thread is for your thoughts and recommendations on the process*. *No nominations as yet please.*
> 
> ...



Hi @Andre 
The name of this forum has been changed to "Top E-Liquid" and the tagline has also been amended accordingly. Let me know if you need any further changes. Thanks again for your efforts Andre. Hugely appreciated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Me coming from left field, as usual...
> 
> Fruit - *Wiener Vape Co Fetch*
> 
> ...


Thank you @Kamiel, but please hold onto these - we are not at the nominations stage yet. Still sorting out the categories and process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you @Kamiel, but please hold onto these - we are not at the nominations stage yet. Still sorting out the categories and process.


Cool. Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (23/2/16)

Dear Andre,
I would like to offer my assistance with your poll on the top local liquids. If you could kindly send me a 10ml bottle of each and every local liquid currently available, I would be more than happy (at no charge whatsoever) to let you know my opinion on said liquids. Thanking you in advance.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Neal said:


> Dear Andre,
> I would like to offer my assistance with your poll on the top local liquids. If you could kindly send me a 10ml bottle of each and every local liquid currently available, I would be more than happy (at no charge whatsoever) to let you know my opinion on said liquids. Thanking you in advance.


How magnanimous of you @Neal !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

This has probably been mentioned before but there are Tea vapes too. Should they be coupled in with coffee? And what about colas or spirits? Is a strawberries and cream a dessert or a fruit profile? Could one juice win in more than one category?

I guess the only way to get a true verdict, would be to subdivide even more -- which may take a while but maybe that's necessary to determine the undisputed best. One could split this thread into various sections: a "dessert" thread for example, subdivides into various other categories highlighting the most dominant desserty flavour profiles - like custard, cream, chocolate, etc.

So it would look like this:

*DESSERT (for example)*

Custard
Cream
Marshmallow
The winners of those categories would then go to survey and we vote on the best to determine the best local dessert... A CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OF LOCAL ELIQUID!

It will get crazy. Really crazy. But at least some, like breakfast or hot beverages, would be a bit less convoluted...

Just my two cents.


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> This has probably been mentioned before but there are Tea vapes too. Should they be coupled in with coffee? And what about colas or spirits? Is a strawberries and cream a dessert or a fruit profile? Could one juice win in more than one category?



I think it would be fair to group all drinks together - teas, coffee, cola etc... They're all liquids.


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Hi @Andre

My suggestion on categories is to make it simple

I do remember @Tom had some juices nominated in multiple categories. @Tom, i cant remember exactly how you dealt with this, but didnt you put it forward in the category that it had the most nominations for?

Or was it possible for the same juice to pop up in two categories?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I think it would be fair to group all drinks together - teas, coffee, cola etc... They're all liquids.


I agree that it's fair, but not to all the flavours. For example, I'd classify a real life strawberry milkshake as a beverage. But in vaping, I'd classify it as a dessert. And some would classify it as a fruit.

I guess to have liquids stand in multiple categories would solve the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> I agree that it's fair, but not to all the flavours. For example, I'd classify a real life strawberry milkshake as a beverage. But in vaping, I'd classify it as a dessert. And some would classify it as a fruit.
> 
> I guess to have liquids stand in multiple categories would solve the problem.



Ah yes, I see. Some categories can become a bit skewed with vaping.

I don't know now actually lol


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

If we start to create too many subcategories we will end up with "Your Favorite Strawberry Cream Vape that Doesn't Contain any Hints of Vanilla but Definitely a Dash of Cinnamon" group. Maybe everyone just votes for there favourite juices and we forget the categories? Otherwise it will be way to much admin!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/2/16)

This is going to be great, looking forward to partaking !


----------



## phanatik (23/2/16)

I think that perhaps one can add some focus on the taste, not only the description of the juice.
I know that sentence sounds a bit weird but let me try to explain what the voices in my head are on about:

Breakfast/Cereal Juice are not always overly sweet and sometimes have a tartness to them, and as a category could include:
- Cereals
- Yogurts
- Perhaps Coffees and teas

Bakery Juices would be anything bread, biscuit, flour etc, and would include:
- Donuts
- Pies
- Biscuits
- Anything with Graham Cracker
- Cinnamon bakes/cakes

Desserts would be anything that is sweet, rich, warm and satisfying
- Custards
- Puddings
- Heavy creams (with or without fruit)
- and therefore Milkshakes
- Ice creams

Fruit would include any juice where the natural fruit flavour is the star of the juice
- Tropical juices
- single fruit
- fruit with a minty/menthol chill
- Juices where coconut is prevalent

Tobaccos are earthy, rustic and bold
- Nets
- Blends where tobacco is the main star

Menthols are where the aim is to chill and not just brighten the juice

Sweets/Candy are anything which has a, for lack of an explanation, an artificial taste. Reason why i split these from deserts, and fruits is because some people, including myself, are not a fan of Sweets. These would include:
Candy, such as banana runts, yogurt chews, imperials
Cotton Candy
Sherbert
overly sweet peanut butter type vapes

Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

Thank you everyone. You made me think. Do not think we should go into too many categories, but some refinement seems to be in order. Shall we go with the categories below?

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
During @Tom's 2014 round he ruled:
_If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.
_
Personally I see no reason why one juice cannot win in more than one category. *What do you think?
*
I like @Schnappie's idea of a top of the top juices, but maybe that could be a vote between all the winners of the different categories at the end?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/16)

Looks good lets get voting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> If we start to create too many subcategories we will end up with "Your Favorite Strawberry Cream Vape that Doesn't Contain any Hints of Vanilla but Definitely a Dash of Cinnamon" group. Maybe everyone just votes for there favourite juices and we forget the categories? Otherwise it will be way to much admin!


Lol! Nobody is suggesting that.

It's the dominant flavour that would be the determining factor. My point is that certain flavours fall into other a number of categories. A strawberry cream is a dessert and a fruit. A strawberry ice cream could be a fruit, dessert and a beverage because what's the difference between an ice cream and milkshake besides a spoon?

But you still have to be inclusive or else you run the risk of ignoring certain deserving companies. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you everyone. You made me think. Do not think we should go into too many categories, but some refinement seems to be in order. Shall we go with the categories below?
> 
> *Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
> *Fruit*
> ...


I think these categories work best. Juices should be able to be nominated in multiple categories. After the winners in each category are decided, go to survey to decide the overall winner.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/16)

Yip @Andre that sounds perfect to me too.

And I like how Tom had it, where a juice can go in different cstegories. Makes sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

@Andre - those categories sounds superb to me - makes sense and its still quite simple.
And thanks for clarifying the issue of juices being in two or more categories.
I am okay with that.

Just another thing on procedure. I think Tom had a good way of deciding whether a juice made it to voting.
He added up the three nominations from each member in each category and if I recall he made only the top 10 by number of nominations go through to voting. If there were less than 10 then he had less. Not saying this is how it should be but I am comfortable with that method.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre - those categories sounds superb to me - makes sense and its still quite simple.
> And thanks for clarifying the issue of juices being in two or more categories.
> I am okay with that.
> 
> ...


Yip, that is my idea too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> I think Tom had a good way of deciding whether a juice made it to voting.
> He added up the three nominations from each member in each category and if I recall he made only the top 10 by number of nominations go through to voting. If there were less than 10 then he had less. Not saying this is how it should be but I am comfortable with that method.[/USER]



correct.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you everyone. You made me think. Do not think we should go into too many categories, but some refinement seems to be in order. Shall we go with the categories below?
> 
> *Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
> *Fruit*
> ...


I agree, an overall Best Juice category...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you everyone. You made me think. Do not think we should go into too many categories, but some refinement seems to be in order. Shall we go with the categories below?
> 
> *Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
> *Fruit*
> ...


Agree, must have a *Juice of the Year* category. It can win it's own flavour category, but it would be awesome to see which is the local juice that rules them all !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/16)

Thank you @Andre
I see the nomination threads have commenced
This is super!

Do you want us to delete any other posts that dont contain nominations in the nomination threads?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

Silver said:


> Thank you @Andre
> I see the nomination threads have commenced
> This is super!
> 
> Do you want us to delete any other posts that dont contain nominations in the nomination threads?


Thanks for the offer, @Silver, but it is fine - let the members have fun. @Pixstar and I should be able to navigate when we tally the nominations. Shall shout if we need admin/mod assistance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

Great initiative @Andre. I look forward to making my nominations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

Great to see this gaining traction again and even more so that's it's for the local juices. We currently have a great selection of local and it's going to be great seeing the results. 
I'm sure the juice makers will be very chuffed if their juice places...

Thanks to @Andre and everyone else involved for reviving this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

would anyone be keen for a one thread 'Top International Juice' when this is done.

I.e. One category just to see what the hot intl. juices are? Only ones sold here.

I've been out the loop on that front, so I wouldn't mind seeing what's hot.

I would admin it. And only once the local comp is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

Bit late to the party but next year can we get a hyerlink to the different categories on each categories page

Kinda like this



Andre said:


> Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.
> 
> Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
> *Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.
> ...


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Bit late to the party but next year can we get a hyerlink to the different categories on each categories page
> 
> Kinda like this


Great idea, thanks.


----------



## Duffie12 (17/3/16)

Just had an idea, too late for this round I guess but maybe later.

How about a Best New Juice and a Best New Range category to highlight any new flavours and new ranges released in the past year?

Difference between the two is that new juice could be a new flavour from an existing range (but could also be a new range) and new range has to be a new entrant into the market.


----------



## Oupa (23/3/16)

Apologies if I missed it, but has voting started yet?


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Oupa said:


> Apologies if I missed it, but has voting started yet?



No @Oupa

Voting has not started yet
The nominations still need to be compiled - and that will take a bit of time.

You will see the threads start appearing when voting starts and there will be ample time to vote

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

